# Pointless Cat Conversation



## Buck (Oct 26, 2007)

Attention cat lovers!

You're gonna like this:

Pointless cat conversation - What Jamie Found


----------



## miniman (Oct 26, 2007)

This is great Buck. I've not seen cats doing that before even when we have a couple around the house.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 26, 2007)

Love it.  Live it.  I have a cat that does that to me at 2 in the morning rather frequently.


----------



## silentmeow (Oct 26, 2007)

Not sure what they were saying but have heard that same type of exchange between several of mine.  I cranked the volume up a bit and it got the attention of the lap cat, the top of the monitor cat, the half on half off the keyboard cat and the desk warming cat!  The other three are outside!  This was great, thanks for posting.


----------



## keltin (Oct 26, 2007)

That's incredible! I love it!


----------



## keltin (Oct 26, 2007)

I just cranked it up and played again to see the reactions I’d get. 

Well, I’m kind of thinking it’s just idle “girl chat” or gossip. Neither of my two boys were interested, and the youngest girl (that is a tomboy of sorts) only glanced, but Miss Wiggy, the somewhat snobbish and very particular female of the lot, is very much interested. Go figure!


----------



## jkath (Oct 26, 2007)

<---------- My kitty loves it! She's never paid attention to the computer but when I played this, she jumped up and started rubbing against the monitor! Thanks Buck


Played it again and she kept licking the speaker. I think she wants another kitty.


----------



## QSis (Oct 26, 2007)

Wow, very cool, Buck!

I'll bet that the title of the clip, "Pointless Cat Conversation", is wrong; we human just don't KNOW the point!

Lee


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 26, 2007)

Unless my hearing is off I'd swear they said "Ok" a few times-------Thanks for the cute post, Buck!


----------



## middie (Oct 27, 2007)

Omg. that made me cry. That's exactly how Disney sounded all the time.


----------



## Aurora (Oct 27, 2007)

It was very obvious that they were very good friends, they were even finishing each other's sentences.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 27, 2007)

thanks buck.

i'm gonna have to play this at home, to see what kind of reaction we get from our 4 indoor and 3 outdoor cats.

we chose our indoor cats because of their vocal abilities (our first cat was very chatty), so it should be interesting.

no doubt it was just a bit of gossip that blossomed into the cleaning/bonding ritual, sort of like when one girl combs and braids another's hair as they chat.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 28, 2007)

They were ALL great and my dog went nuts!


----------



## jkath (Oct 28, 2007)

Bucky, you have SEVEN cats?


----------



## Katie H (Oct 28, 2007)

jkath said:


> Bucky, you have SEVEN cats?



Hey, jkath!  Bucky is small potatoes.  Inside we have:

Torie Ann, she's "president" because she's the oldest
Chessie Lou
C.J.
Ashley (my avatar)
Miss Augie
Miss Rodeo
Tiggie
Tween

Outside:
Thelma, she's the outside "president"
Miss Chiefy
Violet
Squeakers
Sally

Then there's Julie, our shop cat at our shop downtown.

They're all wonderful and they love us as  much as we  love them.

You've heard of a three-dog night, well, sometimes I have a five-kitty night in my recliner.

Viva kitty cats!!


----------



## jkath (Oct 28, 2007)

...................


----------



## Katie H (Oct 28, 2007)

jkath said:


> ...................



Whaaaat?  You  have a problem with this?  Hee, hee!

We love them so much, litter box cleaning time is....special.

Honestly, our furry children are lifesavers.  They love us unconditionally and are so trusting and affectionate.

I've been without a pet of some kind or another for a very few years of my life (been around for a while) and can't imagine life without them.

Certainly better (and less expensive) than therapy and medication.


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 28, 2007)

I'll meowwwwwww to that, Katie!!


----------



## keltin (Oct 28, 2007)

We’re with you Katie! 

Inside we have in order of age:
A.J.
Blade
Miss Wiggy
V (turns out, Vet tells us she is an American Bob-Tail)

Outdoors we have:
Poo (Dog)
Heidi
Cure-Cure
Angel
Fluffy
Serenity
Tabatha
Three new babies not named yet.

Living in the country makes us a haven for the strays that walk up. I swear they have their own kitty internet and they are all emailing each other about coming here because DW will feed one and feed all! Some stay, but some leave and are never seen again. But DW feeds them all.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 28, 2007)

So nice, keltin.  You gotta  love 'em.  Our furry ones comfort us so much.  Thanks for sharing.

At the same time, we have sadness...as evidenced by the death of our wonderful Tucker last week and YT's loss of Reboot.  Buck and I are still crying about Tucker and feel the sadness that YT feels at the loss of his furry baby.

People who don't have pets really don't understand our connection and affection for our furry children.  Our house would be empty without them.


----------



## keltin (Oct 28, 2007)

We totally agree Katie. We’ve had our share of losses, and it rocks you to the very core. Very, very disturbing and moving to lose a baby. 

It’s only DW and I, and without the furry babies, this place would be an empty mausoleum. They are there for us every day, they do things on their own that entertain us, they are an integral part of the family. We have routines, and if I sit in a certain chair (reading chair) the eldest will come running every time for a rub. Clank a bowl a certain way, and the sound triggers treat time. When they play and “stampede”, all we do is watch and enjoy.

I was talking to DW the other day about this, and spoke of “how long” do we have? Then she showed me an article in “Cat Fancy”, a mag she subscribes to, that showed cats at 36 years of age. Our eldest is only 7. so I figure we got a ways to go (crosses fingers!).


----------



## keltin (Oct 28, 2007)

Katie, DW wanted me to ask, do you let your indoor babies sleep with you? She insists our babies have a place in the bed (just not on my feet!). How about you?


----------



## Katie H (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes.  Those who want to are allowed.   At one time, our Cutie Cat (long gone) used to love sleeping on Buck's hip.  Although, most of the time, our "children" prefer to sleep on their sofa, recliner and top of the refrigerator places.

As they get older, they don't find  mommy and daddy very comfy at night.  All they look for is  a cushy place that is softened with  an old blanket or afghan.  We've learned that, over the years, they lose the attraction to us.  They just want to be warm and  comfy.

This is our experience after nearly 30 years of pets.


----------



## keltin (Oct 28, 2007)

DW has a special wicker basket that the girls tend to love at night. DW keeps it close to the bed for them. Blade is a no-holds-barred always in the bed type of kitty. He’s getting on 5 years old, but every night he has to be tucked up next to mom. They follow her more than me. When we go to bed, they all come in the bedroom and find a place somewhere, but if she gets up before me, they all leave and follow her. Real Momma’s kitties!


----------



## buckytom (Oct 28, 2007)

small taters, k.t.e.? hiss - spit!!!! lol. 
i'm definitely giving those racoons and opossums i found on the jersey turnpike last summer better directions next time, and spending money to boot! 

we've been on both sides of the children and pets fence, also. before our human child, we had our pet children. ya know, the kind that makes people with human kids sickened by how much we talk about them and love them like kids.

so far, we've only had to go through the loss of our first 2 cats over the years. once from old age, the other from a veterinarian's negligence. 
i physically had to restrain dw from kicking the vet's butt when we went to pick his corpse up from the office.

my birds will hopefully live as long as me, or even longer. one is 20, and has 30 more to go, on average. and my molluccan is 13, with 60 or more to go.

yup, there's 7 cats, jkath, but 3 are outdoor cats that could be claimed by us or 2 other neighbors. they spend much of their days in our yard, but will go under our neighbor's porch during really bad weather. i drove home in a blizzard once just to help dig them out from a huge, icy snowdrift. then i drove back to work! my wife and the little old lady next door thought they couldn't breathe. they did give a weird meow of thanks when we opened an egress and gave them food, though. 

our indoor cats: doodie - the alpha female, calico; hercules - a gentle giant purebred maine coon; bean bean - a stray grey tabby we took in at 2 weeks old. dw bottle fed her snuggled up in her hair for the first few months; and stinky - another stray grey tabby we took in as a kitten. had lots of gastrointestinal problems  for her first year.

outdoor cats are: morris, who looks like the tv cat, and sylvester 1, and sylvester 2. we didn't realize at first that there were 2 nearly identical tuxedo cats until they both showed up together one day. hence, the names.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 28, 2007)

Yep, we know about the "momma's kitties" thing. My Ashley (my avatar) is very possessive.  He will "bonk" anyone out of his way to be petted by me.  Then there's the "brush" thing.  It's when Buck and I brush  them (any of them) with one of my old hairbrushes.  Ashley, Tween, Tiggie, and Torie think they are the only one we are going to brush.  Any one of them pushes the other one out of the way to be the "only" one to be brushed.  What spoiled children they are!!!

Can you tell we are indulgent parents?

Still, our house would be empty without them.

P.S.  You MUST read Paul Gallico's book, _The Silent Maiow."_  It explains everything.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 28, 2007)

Good for you, bucky.  You have as soft a heart as Buck and I do.

Go kitties!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

]





buckytom said:


> small taters, k.t.e.? hiss - spit!!!! lol.
> i'm definitely giving those racoons and opossums i found on the jersey turnpike last summer better directions next time, and spending money to boot!
> 
> we've been on both sides of the children and pets fence, also. before our human child, we had our pet children. ya know, the kind that makes people with human kids sickened by how much we talk about them and love them like kids.
> ...


----------



## Bilby (Oct 28, 2007)

I have half a dozen now but the most I had inside was eight.  I used to have several "outside" cats but they only came for dinner and went on their merry way again.  The last stray I took in decided (before he came inside) that the front garden was his and chased all the other diners away.  All apart from my eldest have been strays or left their (somewhat neglectful) homes to move in with me. My eldest turns 21 in a month.  She is the last daughter of the second cat I ever had.  When I moved to this house, I had Souska (the mother) and two of her daughters (Tequila and Tamalyn) but the house came with two toms, Ginnee and Greizie.  Tam and Ginnee are the only ones left from that group now.  I've also acquired K'Tan, Marmee, Kimba and Tabitha.

I can't say any of mine talk like that video, thank goodness!! Tabitha is the most vocal and can wake up the whole house because she is lonely or bored.  Ginnee doesn't purr more than once or twice a year, otherwise they all do heaps of purring or very tiny meows. Kimba is very much like Blade, Keltin. Kimmy has to go to sleep touching me. It's only a problem when he rolls over onto my face!  Tammy gave up sleeping in my room after Greizie died - they were like husband and wife.  She now has the lounge by the heater.  My electric bill was huge this winter cos I had to leave the heater on for her when it was very cold (by Perth's standards).


----------



## buckytom (Oct 29, 2007)

Katie E said:


> Good for you, bucky. You have as soft a heart as Buck and I do.
> 
> Go kitties!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ]


 

when i get the vet and food bills, i think my head is the soft part!

bilby, 8 indoor cats?   how many litterboxes did you have? how many times did they have to be cleaned?

same question for keltin and k.t.e..

we have 3 boxes, cleaned once a day.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 29, 2007)

Bilby, I love you.  You are an angel.  You understand what we do to take care of our furry "children."  Bless you.

I'm worrying about my outside babies tonight because it's supposed to be the first "frost" of the season.  I've made a shelter for them and I hope they learn how to get to it.

Life is good...with pets.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 29, 2007)

buckytom said:


> when i get the vet and food bills, i think my head is the soft part!
> 
> bilby, 8 indoor cats?   how many litterboxes did you have? how many times did they have to be cleaned?
> 
> ...



Litter boxes...Two.

One of them, I clean on Monday, Wednesday and Friday.  The other one, Buck cleans on Tuesday, Thursday and Saturday.

The rest of the time we scoop really well and add litter as necessary.  So far, so good.  This has worked for almost 14 years.


----------



## Bilby (Oct 29, 2007)

I have pretty much "trained" the boys and Tammy to go before they come in for the night. Tammy and Ginny, the two eldest, prefer the trays to the outside esp in winter. Otherwise Kimba and Tabitha are the main users of the trays.  I am lucky in that I have two bathrooms and only need to use one so I have three trays in there plus one in the laundry.  I have a patio attached to the house that I have had roller shutters put on the open side so they get shut at night and then the patio gets used as the feline funroom - filled with their beds and toys and another tray.  I got told that you should have one tray per cat and an extra one but I didn't have the room for that - only got a small house!  They get scooped daily and the newspaper that they sit on changed as necessary but otherwise I only change/clean them once a week.  They can go a fortnight in summer though. I also use different litter fill in two of them so those two can sometimes go even longer in summer.  A lot depends on the weather, how I feel and their general state. Pretty much it is "as required".  There is only me to do them so there are days that I need to be "inspired" to do them.  Mondays or the weekends are my preferred days as our bins are emptied on a Monday morning.

When I used to have outside cats, I used to keep baskets under the aircon in my carport and one on the bonnet of my car. The carport is completely open and when it rains there is only a small island under the aircon that doesn't get wet.  I had a kennel there as well but only my neighbour's cats ever used it.  I always have a bowl of water out there and at night a bowl of biscuits, just in case there is a stray or two. I suspect though that most have homes judging by the jingling of bells during the night!  Some of them go through my backyard searching out the meat that I have put out for the maggies and butcher birds.


----------



## keltin (Oct 29, 2007)

buckytom said:


> when i get the vet and food bills, i think my head is the soft part!
> 
> bilby, 8 indoor cats?  how many litterboxes did you have? how many times did they have to be cleaned?
> 
> ...


 
We’ve got two boxes and use multi-cat scoopable litter. DW is a clean freak (bless her heart!) and scoops both boxes at least once a day (sometimes twice), and does a complete dump and wash every 1-2 weeks. 

Speaking of cleaning the litter boxes, do your cats immediately come running the minute you clean them?!?!? It’s as if they have to be the first to mark the freshly cleaned box or something!


----------



## Bilby (Oct 29, 2007)

It's a race in my pack!! Sometimes I cheat and smooth the top of the litter again and spray it with Nil-Odour just to confuse them!!  At least with five boxes, no one cat can be the first to mark them all.  If one of them did, I'm sure they know I would be taking them down to the vet which is half an hour away and most of them don't like cars and they all hate the cages!

The thing I really can't stand is they rip up the newspaper that I put under the trays in case of accidents.  They just stand there ripping the paper to shreds and always, always in the middle of the night!


----------



## keltin (Oct 29, 2007)

My eldest has a plastic fetish that the others seem to be picking up on. Any kind of plastic, let’s say the plastic bag bread comes in, he loves to chew on. Just chew, chew, chew. No idea why. If you get a piece of plastic, especially stiff and noisy plastic, he’ll come running and try to get at it. Way back when, we used to keep bread out on the counter, but no more. He destroyed three loaves in a row before we finally had to buy a big bread box!

The youngest has a thing with paper (especially receipts), and will chew it up. She also steals money out of the change bowl and will occasionally be caught carrying a coin around the house. She ate a 5 dollar bill once, so we hide all money and try to keep paper away from her.

And of course, they all, at one time or another, loved to unroll the bathroom tissue or the paper towels! I can’t tell you how many rolls we’ve lost to that little trick!


----------



## Bilby (Oct 29, 2007)

Gee Keltin, I will go around to all my cats tonight and tell them how wonderful they are!!  One cat likes to use my shoes as scratching posts so I have to turn them all upside down to protect them.  He loves rubber thongs (for the feet). He also has a licking fetish - fellow cats, me, the (computer) mouse, etc.  Out of all the cats I have ever owned I only have had to cat-proof my house for one of 'em, just like I had a toddler.  No glass or knives left out, no naked flames, handles pointed away, washing machines checked before use, etc. And he was run-over twice before I got him, so he has a bit of brain damage.  That's it.  That's the worse of it.  Pretty lucky I think!!

Have you thought that your youngest was a tax cheat in a previous life?


----------



## Buck (Oct 29, 2007)

Speaking of brain damage.......

Our indoor President cat, Torie isn't the sharpest knife in the drawer.  She sits  in a corner all day staring at the air.  Occasionally we have to remind her to  breathe.

But we love her anyway.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 29, 2007)

keltin said:


> My eldest has a plastic fetish that the others seem to be picking up on. Any kind of plastic, let’s say the plastic bag bread comes in, he loves to chew on. Just chew, chew, chew. No idea why. If you get a piece of plastic, especially stiff and noisy plastic, he’ll come running and try to get at it. Way back when, we used to keep bread out on the counter, but no more. He destroyed three loaves in a row before we finally had to buy a big bread box!
> 
> The youngest has a thing with paper (especially receipts), and will chew it up. She also steals money out of the change bowl and will occasionally be caught carrying a coin around the house. She ate a 5 dollar bill once, so we hide all money and try to keep paper away from her.
> 
> And of course, they all, at one time or another, loved to unroll the bathroom tissue or the paper towels! I can’t tell you how many rolls we’ve lost to that little trick!


I have a cat that started eating plastic lately too.  I wonder what it is about a Wal-Mart bag that is so tasty to her.


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 29, 2007)

We had a cat once (Kitty to be exact) that we could NOT keep from chewing on our house plants.  My husband and I were struggling college students at the time and it was very upsetting to have what few plants that we did mangled.  Then one day I was excited to find a beautifully sprouted onion with 3 stalks and placed it in a jar with toothpicks and water. Gorgeous on the window sill.  Came home from classes a few days later to discover one stalk bent nearly 180 degrees. Yep, crime analysis revealed one neat puncture wound.  From then on out Kitty (bless his little brain cells that made the connection) left ALL plants alone.


----------



## Bilby (Oct 29, 2007)

Buck said:


> Speaking of brain damage.......
> 
> Our indoor President cat, Torie isn't the sharpest knife in the drawer. She sits in a corner all day staring at the air. Occasionally we have to remind her to breathe.
> 
> But we love her anyway.


Why do they do that????  All the boys just sit and stare at the fence.  Nothing moves - not them or lizards or insects.  Nothing.  The birds will be walking behind them and they will just stare at the fence. Bizarre!


----------



## keltin (Oct 29, 2007)

That is bizarre. This is more funny than bizarre………V, the youngest, has gotten into the habit of trying to catch sun beams. She jumps and flips and paws, but can never seem to hold that sun beam down! 

Anyone else buy a laser pointer?!?!?!?  FUN!!!!


----------



## Katie H (Oct 29, 2007)

Yep....gotta love those laser pointers.  We keep one on the table near the sofa  in the family room.  When the TV schedule is crappy there's always a guarantee of a great program in the family room.  We can get a full blown Keystone Cops thing going.


----------



## keltin (Oct 29, 2007)

We buy the el-cheapo laser pointer keychains from the “dollar boxes” at a local flea market. They don’t last terribly long, but for a dollar, they do well. They have a keychain on them, and the chain jangles and makes noise. All the babies know that sound, and whenever I bring it out, I try to muffle the sound, but they always hear it and come running. It’s hilarious to see them in the middle of the floor looking around for that evil red dot even before it shows up. They KNOW it’s coming, but just can’t see it yet.


----------



## Bilby (Oct 29, 2007)

Mine are all too old to come running for anything other than food or the suggestion of some love.  The youngest is four but has an old soul. He is also FIV positive so maybe he just sped through the early years.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 29, 2007)

We do the same thing, keltin.  That is buy them cheap, cheap.

One of our boys, C.J., regularly makes a fool of himself chasing that same "evil red dot."  There  is all manner of running, jumping and crashing...some not so cat-like graceful.  That's when he walks away and says, "I meant that.  I meant that."


----------



## keltin (Oct 29, 2007)

Katie E said:


> We do the same thing, keltin. That is buy them cheap, cheap.
> 
> One of our boys, C.J., regularly makes a fool of himself chasing that same "evil red dot." There is all manner of running, jumping and crashing...some not so cat-like graceful. That's when he walks away and says, "I meant that. I meant that."


 
It’s great isn’t it! I’m glad to know we’re not the only ones! I’m sure there are more technical uses for a laser pointer, but in my mind CAT TOY is number one! Even the eldest will get up and get some exercise for the evil red dot. Too funny!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 29, 2007)

OMG ~ I turned the sound up and the two little kittens came running and mom was trying to find out who was calling her babies.


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 30, 2007)

From what I've read cats see best when something (possible prey aka  laser dotl) is moving.  Mine go nuts over a moving laser light not to mention wallowing in crumbled catnip spread over some newspaper. Rubbing the dried catnip between your hands releases the essential oils (aphrodisiac is a better word) and I have 3 of the goofiest guys around.  Anyone else's cats go nuts over catnip?


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 30, 2007)

Hey, Buck.........are you sure that Torie isn't the reincarnation of a possible high schooler sitting in a boring math class????




Buck said:


> Speaking of brain damage.......
> 
> Our indoor President cat, Torie isn't the sharpest knife in the drawer.  She sits  in a corner all day staring at the air.  Occasionally we have to remind her to  breathe.
> 
> But we love her anyway.


----------



## Bilby (Oct 30, 2007)

None of the cats I have ever owned have expressed the slightest interest in catnip but they have all loved cat thyme, which isn't a real thyme by the way.  The also prefer normal grass to cat grass.


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 30, 2007)

I guess mine need an intervention program!!  They do like grass of any kind, however.  We've owned many cats and they all went and the present furchildren go nutty when in the presence of catnip.  I'll have to look for this cat thyme and see if this has the same effect.


----------



## Bilby (Oct 30, 2007)

It is a silver grey erect woody bush that grows up to about a foot and has little pink flowers.  Withstands the wind well.  Late spring is usually when you can get it over here, flowering summer/autumn. Teucrium marum is the botanical name.  Supposedly smells similar to cat mint but I don't find it quite so noxious!


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 30, 2007)

Do your cats "attack" the bush???  It's hopeless here in Texas.........if I even try and bring home a catnip plant (and I've even put it inside an old  gerbil cage) the inmates  eventually annihilate it.  I've even thought of planting it in a hanging basket to see if it would survive but haven't tried it yet.  Does this cat thyme tolerate humid conditions?  We live in sauna Houston.


----------



## Bilby (Oct 30, 2007)

Cat thyme is fairly woody and tolerated them rolling over it, just like you have a new pair of shoes and they want to mark it.  Every so often they would break off a bit but they don't eat it, just rub themselves with it so it has a bit more longevity.  

Perth's summers are quite hot, think last year it got to 47C, (which is what 120-ish F???) but if not, wasn't far off.  But we also get rain through summer.  Storms.  Christmas Day it is usually either boiling hot or pouring with rain and hot.  Think it really likes the sun.  Perth has a semi-Mediterranean climate but the nature of the plant would suggest it be tolerant of most conditions that weren't cold.  Mountain Valley Growers (all one word in the website name with a .com) has a few good pics of it. Wikipedia says it came from Spain which I guess maybe humid at times, just like Perth but not all the time.  Houston sounds like Darwin in the Northern Territory. They say it is like walking into a wall at times the humidity is so bad.


----------



## Bilby (Oct 30, 2007)

Just had a look at the USDA zone map and it looks like Texas is okay for it.  It is good for zones 5 - 11, and Texas is within that range.


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 30, 2007)

haahaha--Darwin in the Northern Territory---too funny------I appreciate Texas for the most part--born and bred here though I'm amused when I'm told that I don't have an accent which I don't. Been posted  overseas on and off for  15 years  Give me a week with my outlaw cousins in East Texas and I can "drawl" with the best of them.  Yes, the weather here is gobsmacking at times.  We have literally turned on the AC's at Thanksgiving, Christmas, and Valentine's Day. Most years we don't have killer freezes but you can't be complacent on that issue either.  Then  one year a northerner will blow in and drop temps 40 degrees in a matter of hours and then all of the tender vegetation will be "Gone With the Wind".  Thanks for all your info on the cat thyme.  When's the best seasonal temps to plant it?   Here, the best time to plant is no later than Mar.


----------



## Bilby (Oct 30, 2007)

In Perth, we can't buy it until about now and then it is in a pot about four inches across and the plant is usually about four inches tall, maybe a bit less, sometimes a bit more. As soon as we get it, we plant it.  We are coming into late spring just now.  It seems to rain one day a week at the moment but then will be fine for the rest of the time.  It hailed on Sat am and apart from some clouds yesterday and today, been fine ever since.  Cold but fine. The day before it rains it gets really muggy and warm and everyone complains about the heat, even though it hasn't hit 30C yet!  We don't do change very well in Perth!  Where I am in the Eastern suburbs, we get the summer winds.  There is a golf range about five mins drive (car that is, not golf drive!) from my house that in the height of summer gets winds of around 100kph. The plant seems to be fine in all those conditions.  Thinking about it, we could probably plant up to mid-December but would probably have to protect it a bit and keep the water up to it for some time.  Summer here isn't kind to new plants, esp with the water restrictions.  Mind you, the cats find it too hot for them, so the plant has a chance of establishing itself!  Swings and roundabouts...


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 30, 2007)

I leave for Houston in 2 weeks so I will look up this catnip thyme.  We have a wonderful Mom & Pop local garden center that has specialty herbs, native plants, etc., and I'll check with them to see what  they have to say about acquiring some.  Grey foliage always looks nice in the garden so we'll see.  Maybe my " furry druggies" will enjoy "massaging" with it rather than  engaging in mass annihilation.  Thanks again for all the info Bilby


----------

